# Star Trek 50th Anniversary



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Star Trek turns 50 years old today!!! Thanks to Paramount they have uploaded a 50th anniversary trailer as a reminder of one of the greatest Sci-fi shows and movie franchises of all time

https://www.facebook.com/StarTrekMovie/videos/10153924842533716/


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

updated the main post with the youtube trailer as well


----------

